# FSP NCON



## RWTM (Apr 22, 2022)

.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 24, 2022)

Why is there no more AER? I once was told it actually needed to have green priority day flags on them.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 24, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Why is there no more AER?


AER is something that WHS clericals push out. Well at my DC.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> AER is something that WHS clericals push out. Well at my DC.


Ik. Same here. We pushed the rest out Thursday - Friday phew 😅


----------



## WHS (Apr 25, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> AER is something that WHS clericals push out. Well at my DC.


It’s from HQ essentially.  Pushing out extra freight. Everyone is having capacity issues


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

Can TL be FSP instead


----------



## Hal (Apr 28, 2022)

Do you mean FPS?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

Hal said:


> Do you mean FPS?


Probably siri. Apple Watchin it is hard sometimes


----------



## BoxedIn (Apr 28, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Can TL be FSP instead


Any handling code could drop as FPS, but I think a minimum amount for FPS needs to be set up in DIU. Its usually done on the HQ side, but most items are probably just not set up for it.


----------

